# Pensacola Fly Fishing Club



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a FYI regarding the post about fly casting instruction. The Pensacola club - Fly Fishers of NW Floridaa - has a new website:

www.ffnwf.org

That web site is up to date including archives of our newsletter. The old site - fly fish pensacola - is not active.

Yes, Jonas is a member of our club and certified by FFF. He has converted many of us to switch rods. Eitherway he is a great caster and instructor.

We do have casting clinics (with lunch) every 3rd Saturday but NOT this December.

We will have our annual fly fishing class in the spring.

New members ALWAYS welcome


----------

